# I "Chipped" my Reo!



## TylerD (10/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 10


----------



## Yiannaki (10/10/14)

lol! @TylerD i went into this thread genuinely concerned for your reo, only to see this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (10/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> lol! @TylerD i went into this thread genuinely concerned for your reo, only to see this



I was also worried. Thought 1 can drop the reo and chip it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/10/14)

You got me there @TylerD - I still can't decide whether I want to cry, be infuriated or laugh!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (10/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/10/14)

at least it has a charge port now !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (10/10/14)

TylerD said:


> View attachment 12916



Bwahahahahahaha  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

johan said:


> You got me there @TylerD - I still can't decide whether I want to cry, be infuriated or laugh!


I think he deserves a new article of clothing for this

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> at least it has a charge port now !!


Should work great for downloading software upgrades too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/14)

I smaak you chip @TylerD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

i was about to call on the fines master to sort you out with some hefty ones lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (10/10/14)

that reo looks bad ass!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (10/10/14)

awesome! know we can taste your juice on your reo and dl movies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (10/10/14)

Reo now in 1080p!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (10/10/14)

Lol, love the upgrade to your Reo @TylerD


----------

